# AEB 415cc injectors don't fit.



## souly4him (Nov 1, 2006)

I have a set of 415cc genesis injectors that I'm trying out to see if I like them. I went to install them today and they don't fit in the manifold. I can post pics later but the body is too big to fit. Am I trying the wrong ones?


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: AEB 415cc injectors don't fit. (souly4him)*

I had to trim down the body of the injector to fit my 24v VR head. I will try to dig up a picture ASAP.


----------



## souly4him (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: AEB 415cc injectors don't fit. (souly4him)*










_Modified by souly4him at 3:38 PM 11-8-2008_


_Modified by souly4him at 3:40 PM 11-8-2008_


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: AEB 415cc injectors don't fit. (souly4him)*

Trim here.








Just make sure not to grind down to the metal shroud. USRT just told me that the injectors should fit. They don't. Mike Z at unitronic was actually the was the one who let me know how to fix this problem. Hope this helps.


_Modified by NastyBrown at 1:44 PM 11-8-2008_


----------



## souly4him (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: AEB 415cc injectors don't fit. (NastyBrown)*

Yeah, I just wasn't sure on the sides if that gap would seal up if I could push it down. the two injectors don't even seem to line up the same.


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: AEB 415cc injectors don't fit. (souly4him)*

Here is what the finished product looks like:


----------



## souly4him (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: AEB 415cc injectors don't fit. (NastyBrown)*

Wow that looks pretty good. since the bottom of the Genesis injector sits higher than the Bosch does the fuel rail sit lower? Will I have any problems with it not seating right on the top?


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: AEB 415cc injectors don't fit. (souly4him)*

I didn't have problems on my 24v. To be safe, you could just trim the body enough to match the green tops at first. I.E. line up the bottoms of the nozzles and trim the genesis so that it gets fat at the same place as the Green top. If that still isnt good, then just grind that whole part of the body off. Am I making sense? Sorry if not.


_Modified by NastyBrown at 2:02 PM 11-8-2008_


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: AEB 415cc injectors don't fit. (NastyBrown)*

Where did you buy these? USRT carries three different models. One is specifically for the AEB head. Is that the one you bought?


_Modified by NastyBrown at 2:05 PM 11-8-2008_


----------



## souly4him (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: AEB 415cc injectors don't fit. (NastyBrown)*

Yeah it makes sense, the tip of the injector is right at the end so it's not really an option. I might just have to put some sort of spacer in the fuel rail. 
Thanks for all the help, this is really great info to know. I can't believe I couldn't find this mentioned anywhere.


----------



## souly4him (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: AEB 415cc injectors don't fit. (NastyBrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NastyBrown* »_Where did you buy these? USRT carries three different models. One is specifically for the AEB head. Is that the one you bought?

_Modified by NastyBrown at 2:05 PM 11-8-2008_

From another member here who bought them but never used them. They are for the AEB so I noticed they look a little different than yours.


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: AEB 415cc injectors don't fit. (souly4him)*

Good luck with your project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I know that Mike Z said that it was hit or miss with these. That some came with the body made to fit into the head/manifold perfectly and others had to be ground down.


----------



## souly4him (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: AEB 415cc injectors don't fit. (NastyBrown)*

Thanks again for all the help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: AEB 415cc injectors don't fit. (souly4him)*

Lime green are the Bosch EV1 style and compat with the AEB/AGU (large Port) intake.
All other 20vs use the EV6 style bosch injector like the genesis ones pictured. Regardless of the metal spout, the EV6's will be too short for you application.
You can either:
1.) Cut the bosses down on the manifold, drill slightly and retap (I think you already found the thread I made in the 20v forum)
2.) Buy a set of injector extender cups. I just saw recently a company making them, but not sure. However, these cups are made to fit on the top side of the injector to take up the gap between the EV1 an EV6, so you would still end up with the spout in the port (don;t really see that as a big deal)
Hope that helps.
Shawn


----------

